# Looking for micro worms



## Jaminbettaguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Breeding bettas and want another type of food for them. Anyone selling some or know where I can purchase them? Any info will help. Thanks again


----------



## houta (Apr 16, 2011)

Rick from Canadian Aqua farm at Maple Ridge have it and other live culture, Excellent service.


----------



## Jaminbettaguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'll send an email to you directly. Or if you prefer on here. Dovyou have Indian almond leaves???


----------



## Jaminbettaguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Got the micro worms.


----------

